

Is Selenium Outdated for HTML5 Apps? - f4stjack

Hello HN Folks,<p>Is Selenium outdated for the new HTML5 apps? How do you get and test dynamically added Html components, I mean is it possible?<p>Thanks!
======
logn
Not outdated. It reads from the live DOM and you can execute JS too.

Mozilla and some people on standards committees liked Selenium enough that
WebDriver is now a formal standard.

Maybe there are better alternatives, but I haven't come across anything
significantly better yet.

~~~
f4stjack
Thank you.

